# ID My New Peacocks & Haps :)



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

ID My New Peacocks & Haps 

What are the yellow and blue striped ones? 
What are the red and blue striped ones?
And a blue one with a white top stripe?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yellow ones are approximately Aulonocara sp. Maleri but may be hybrids of similar fish, so they cannot be ID exactly
The other Aulonocara are Jacobfreibergi "Eureka" which is a common man made strain in the hobby
The deep blue one is probably a Scienochromis fryeri hybrid, Fryeri is the famous Electric Blue Ahli/ Hap... doesn't seem pure guessing from the one pic
Also have the so called OB Peacock hybrids and many Moorii "Dolphins" in there... you need a big tank

These fish may have color now because they were artificially hormoned to sell easier, a lot of the fish may lose color in the next few weeks.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

noki said:


> Yellow ones are approximately Aulonocara sp. Maleri but may be hybrids of similar fish, so they cannot be ID exactly
> The other Aulonocara are Jacobfreibergi "Eureka" which is a common man made strain in the hobby
> The deep blue one is probably a Scienochromis fryeri hybrid, Fryeri is the famous Electric Blue Ahli/ Hap... doesn't seem pure guessing from the one pic
> Also have the so called OB Peacock hybrids and many Moorii "Dolphins" in there... you need a big tank
> ...


WOW! You're awesome! And spot on, thanks!!

I went somewhere and there was at least a hundred to choose from, so I picked the brightest ones. 
Great call on the Maleri types, I'm thinking it could be this one: Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chidunga Rocks) https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1408 or this one Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Nakantenga Is.) https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1411 or like you said a hybrid of a few.But great call man!!

For the red ones too, looks like Jabo Eureka https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1377

I agree the blue looks like an electric blue hap

No worries for the overstocking, it's very temporary, plus doing 30%-40% water changes twice weekly there. They'll get there own tank soon. Thanks again!!! Very helpful!!


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Typo


----------

